# Herd Name



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Well I got the response back - End of The Line is still available.

Boy I feel like I am making a huge decision here. 

My herd name is 15 character's long. That leaves me 15 for names right? I am not big on long names so I can't see that as being an issue.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Yep, 15 characters(including spaces) for names. If you don't plan on having long fancy names then I'd say you'll be fine with your herd name


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

stacy mine is 13 letters & i have never had a problum with names for mine. i think it will work good.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well I will be putting in my application for membership to AGS and then after that all the other stuff follows. Much cheeper that way


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Glad to hear that! If I had more time and could easily get off work I had thought of trying to show. Of course there really are none in my area...most that I hear of are closer to you! Besides that, neither of my ND's are "show quality" Chief toes out but has a nice escutchion and Binky is a bit high in the rear. I am on the look out for a close by doeling with decent conformation to improve my little herd.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I like the L-o-n-g names heehee. So my herd name is 11 letters. Which gives me plenty of room to "play"


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Stacey you have 15 & I, 14. I just cram names together without spaces and capital letters in between if I need to. Most arent called by their registered names. 
Did you say what your farm name is? I had Laughing Stock Farm....found out it was really going to limit spaces (duh cause I didnt know) ABGA graciously dropped the "Farm" when I asked them to before I had to register kids for the first time. 
I like to use something from the buck & the doe...ie Miss Balango..."Miss" is part of the does lineage and the Balango part was a play on th sire, Durango and the dam Snowball.
Then Last yr names were Miss & Mys..depending on if they were Miss Behavin or Mystify does with the sires first initial & thier own name after.


----------



## ozarksvalley (Nov 22, 2007)

I think you'll be fine.  It's better than what mine used to be- Ozarks Walnut Valley. That's 20! Now it's just Ozarks Valley.  I paid the $5 and shortened it.


----------

